

What's the Difference Between Icenium and PhoneGap Build? - ifandelse
http://www.icenium.com/community/blog/icenium-team-blog/2013/05/01/whats-the-difference-between-icenium-and-phonegap-build-

======
dsl
Since being acquired by Adobe, PhoneGap Build has consistently failed to build
any of my projects. Attempts to contact the team, even by way of friends at
Adobe, have failed. In short, the team is checked out.

Glad to see someone else moving into the space.

------
bonesinger
Icenium now has integration with Sitefinity 6.0 (Telerik's cms)

You can now edit and manage your app through a cms.

------
elijahmanor
Nice, Icenium looks like a good option

